# Moving to Frigiliana



## Mari-Anne23 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi all
My husband and I along with our two daughters aged 4 & 1 years old are moving to Frigiliana in October. I will be looking at putting my daughter into the frigiliana school. I was just wondering if anyone has any experiences with the school? Or been in a similar situation with their kids? How they first managed there with the language barriers etc. Im hoping the girls pick up the language quickly. We’ve been watching Peppa Pig and Dora the explorer to start getting them use to the Spanish language.
Thanks 😊 x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mari-Anne23 said:


> Hi all
> My husband and I along with our two daughters aged 4 & 1 years old are moving to Frigiliana in October. I will be looking at putting my daughter into the frigiliana school. I was just wondering if anyone has any experiences with the school? Or been in a similar situation with their kids? How they first managed there with the language barriers etc. Im hoping the girls pick up the language quickly. We’ve been watching Peppa Pig and Dora the explorer to start getting them use to the Spanish language.
> Thanks 😊 x


:welcome:

I can't comment on that school - I live a loong way from there.

But our girls were 4 & 7 when we came 15 years ago , & went through the Spanish school system. 

They never had any problems, even though here they had to learn to study in TWO new languages because we also have the local language of Valenciano.


----------

